

Yahoo Is Laying Off Everybody in India - v33ra
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/yahoo-india-layoff-297

======
captn3m0
Already being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8420579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8420579)

